# HCL Acid Supplementation



## pi-ibs-d (Jul 26, 2009)

HCL acid supplementation seems to be working in large part for me. What does that suggest about underlying cause... SIBO? I've been treated with xifaxan for SIBO to no avail a long time ago... also berberine recently didn't make much of a difference for me and that is supposed to help SIBO. Maybe SIFO? Curious if this can tell me anything about root causes and other possible parallel treatments. Thanks!


----------

